
Niv Dror launches ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Capital - gnicholas
https://www.axios.com/shrug-capital-152383699-8b13a765-14b0-4228-92b2-8a02ff2c2e53.html
======
gnicholas
Have peripherally known Niv for several years and he’s been generous with time
and very insightful.

Looking forward to what he does with this new fund!

